# the lowest tier, part 6 - to Dec 18



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

We're picking some works to promote from the 123rd and lowest tier of the Talk Classical community's favorite and most highly recommended works. We'll do this tier here in the main board, but the subsequent tiers will be in the polls subforum.

It currently has 757 works, so I've divided it into 9 parts of 84 works each (and the 9th part has an 85th work). From each part, we're going to move the works that get the absolute most votes up four tiers to the 119th tier, the next 14 works up three tiers to the 120th tier, the next 14 works up two tiers to the 121st tier, and the next 28 works up one tier to the 122nd tier. The works that get the fewest votes will remain on the lowest tier.

Each voter will get *up to FIVE +7 votes*, up to SIX +6 votes, SEVEN +5 votes, up to EIGHT +4 votes, up to NINE +3 votes, up to TEN +2 votes, and as many +1 votes as you want. *You don't have to use all of them, but you must have fewer +7 votes than +6 votes, fewer +6 than +5 votes, fewer +5 votes than +4 votes, and so on.*

Within those levels, I'd appreciate it if you put the works in alphabetical order for me. Makes it much easier for me!

If you have any questions, just ask!

Probably none of us knows all of the works listed below. Feel free to vote for the works that are already familiar to you, but voting on this thread will be open *12 days* -- closing Dec 18, Korea time, so you have plenty of time to explore a few that are new to you, and I sincerely hope that many of you will do so. That's the entire point of this project! In fact, I really hope you'll try a few things that you normally wouldn't....

When the time's up, I will tally the votes on a Google sheet, post the results in the main thread of this protect, and move the works to their new tiers.

Have fun! Also, please remember that we hope our selections will influence people's exploration of classical music.

Incidentally, if you spot a work that we're missing, check the alphabetical list to be sure, and if we really are missing it, then go to the main thread to add it. You can add one new work every day, but you can add several days' worth of works at once if you want.

Here are the eligible works for this thread (please let me know if you spot any errors):

Marx: Nordic Rhapsody [1929]
Mascagni: L'amico Fritz [1891]
Mashayekhi: "Nous ne verrons jamais les jardins de Nishapour", op. 56 [1977]
Mashayekhi: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra, op. 96 [1977]
Massenet: Orchestral Suite #6 "Scènes de féerie" [1880-81]
Massenet: Thaïs [1894]
Mathieu: Violin Sonata [by 1945]
Matsumura: Piano Concerto #2 [1978]
Matteis: Ayres for the Violin [1676-85]
Mayuzumi: Nirvana Symphony [1958]
Mazzoli: Vespers for a New Dark Age [2014]
McCabe: Cloudcatcher Fells [1985]
McCabe: Piano Sonata "Study #12: Homage to Tippett" [2009]
Medtner: Piano Concerto #1 in C minor, op. 33 [1914-8]
Mercury/Zilber: Bohemian Rhapsody [1975]
Merikanto, A.: Serenade for cello and strings [1914]
Messager: Solo de Concours [1899]
Messiaen: Preludes (8) for Piano [1928-9, rev. 1945]
Milhaud: Sonata for Flute, Clarinet, Oboe and Piano, op. 47 [1918]
Miller: Duet for cello and orchestra [2015]
Miyoshi: Chaines (Prelude for piano) [1973]
Mompou: El Pont [1947]
Moniuszko: Halka [c. 1847-8, rev. 1857]
Montsalvatge: Cinco Canciones Negras [1945]
Moroi: Symphony #3, op. 25 [1943-4]
Moross: Symphony #1 [1941-42]
Moscheles: Grand Septet in D, op. 88 [1832-3]
Mozart: Divertimento #11 in D, K.251 [1776]
Muldowney: Oboe Concerto [1992]
Murail: Le Lac [2001]
Murcia: Saldívar Codex IV [c. 1732]
Mustonen: Nonet No. 2 [2000]
Myaskovsky: String Quartet #7 in F, op. 55 [1941]
Nepomuceno: Nocturne in B flat minor, op. 33 [1904]
Netzel: Cello Sonata in E minor, op. 66 [1899]
Neukomm: Clarinet Quintet in B-flat, op. 8 [c. 1806]
Nicolai: Die lustigen Weiber von Windsor [1849]
Nicolai: Symphony in D [1835/1845]
Niculescu: Ison II [1975]
Nielsen: An Imaginary Trip to the Faroe Islands [1927]
Nielsen, S. H.: Ophelia Dances, concerto for accordion and sinfonietta [2012]
Nilsson: Nox Angustae [1967, 1972, 1978] 
Nordgren: Symphony #8, op. 140 [2006]
Nordheim: Warszawa [1968]
Novák: Signorina Gioventu, op. 58 [1926-28]
Nyman: And Do They Do [1986]
Nyman: The Kiss and Other Movements, including Water Dances [1985]
Nørgård: Seadrift [1978]
Nørgård: String Quartet #8, "Natten saenker sig som røg (Night descending like smoke)" [1997]
Nørgård: Symphony #7 [2006]
Ockeghem: Intemerata Dei Mater [15th century]
Ohki: Symphony #5 "Hiroshima" [1953]
Ohzawa: Symphony #3 "Of the Founding of Japan" [1937]
Ölander: String Sextet in D [c. 1850]
Oliveros: CCCC (Cistern Chapel Chance Chants) [1990]
Onslow: Nonet in A minor, op. 77a [1848]
Onslow: String Quartet #21 in G minor, op. 46/3 [c. 1834]
Ornstein: Piano Concerto, SO 824 [c. 1921]
Owen: Nocturne in D-flat for orchestra [1913]
Paisiello: La Passione di Nostro Signor Gesù Cristo [1783]
Palestrina: Missa Viri Galilaei [after 1569]
Palestrina: O Magnum Mysterium [1569]
Panufnik, R.: Three Paths to Peace [2008]
Panufnik, R.: Wild Ways for Double Choir and ji-nashi shakuhachi or flute or recorders, including "Zen Love Song" [2007]
Paray: Mass for the 500th Anniversary of the Death of Joan of Arc [1931]
Parry: An English Suite [1914]
Pejačević: Piano Concerto in G minor, op. 33 [1913]
Pembaur: Cello Concerto in B minor, op. 86 [1910]
Penderecki: Clarinet Quartet [1993]
Penderecki: Kadisz [2009]
Penderecki: Paradise Lost [1975-8]
Penderecki: Trumpet Concertino [2015]
Pentland: Piano Quintet [1983]
Pereira: Concertino for Cello and String Orchestra [2010]
Perezzani: Primavera dell'anima [1990]
Perle: Wind Quintet #4 [1984]
Persichetti: Parable IX for Band, op. 121 [1972] 
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 [1956]
Pettersson: Symphony #16 [1979]
Philidor: Carmen Saeculare [1788] 
Philippe de Vitry (and others): The Roman de Fauvel [1310s]
Pinkham: Christmas Cantata (Sinfonia Sacra) [1998]
Pisaro: Fields Have Ears [2010]
Piston: Viola Concerto [1957]


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Ten days to go here....


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Eight days to go here....


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Five days to go here....


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

+7
Matteis: Ayres for the Violin [1676-85]
Murcia: Saldívar Codex IV [c. 1732]
Nicolai: Die lustigen Weiber von Windsor [1849]
Nørgård: Seadrift [1978]
Nørgård: String Quartet #8, "Natten saenker sig som røg (Night descending like smoke)" [1997]

+6
Mazzoli: Vespers for a New Dark Age [2014]
Nielsen: An Imaginary Trip to the Faroe Islands [1927]
Ockeghem: Intemerata Dei Mater [15th century]
Paisiello: La Passione di Nostro Signor Gesù Cristo [1783]
Palestrina: O Magnum Mysterium [1569]

Philippe de Vitry (and others): The Roman de Fauvel [1310s]

+5
Massenet: Orchestral Suite #6 "Scènes de féerie" [1880-81]
Montsalvatge: Cinco Canciones Negras [1945]
Mozart: Divertimento #11 in D, K.251 [1776]
Nørgård: Symphony #7 [2006]
Onslow: Nonet in A minor, op. 77a [1848]

Palestrina: Missa Viri Galilaei [after 1569]
Parry: An English Suite [1914]

+4
Marx: Nordic Rhapsody [1929]
Massenet: Thaïs [1894]
Messiaen: Preludes (8) for Piano [1928-9, rev. 1945]
Myaskovsky: String Quartet #7 in F, op. 55 [1941]
Ohki: Symphony #5 "Hiroshima" [1953]

Ohzawa: Symphony #3 "Of the Founding of Japan" [1937]
Persichetti: Parable IX for Band, op. 121 [1972]
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 [1956]

+3
Mayuzumi: Nirvana Symphony [1958]
Moross: Symphony #1 [1941-42]
Moscheles: Grand Septet in D, op. 88 [1832-3]
Nepomuceno: Nocturne in B flat minor, op. 33 [1904]
Nicolai: Symphony in D [1835/1845]

Nyman: And Do They Do [1986]
Panufnik, R.: Wild Ways for Double Choir and ji-nashi shakuhachi or flute or recorders, including "Zen Love Song" [2007]
Pentland: Piano Quintet [1983]
Philidor: Carmen Saeculare [1788]

+2
Medtner: Piano Concerto #1 in C minor, op. 33 [1914-8]
Milhaud: Sonata for Flute, Clarinet, Oboe and Piano, op. 47 [1918]
Mompou: El Pont [1947]
Neukomm: Clarinet Quintet in B-flat, op. 8 [c. 1806]
Nordgren: Symphony #8, op. 140 [2006]

Nyman: The Kiss and Other Movements, including Water Dances [1985]
Onslow: String Quartet #21 in G minor, op. 46/3 [c. 1834]
Ornstein: Piano Concerto, SO 824 [c. 1921]
Panufnik, R.: Three Paths to Peace [2008]
Pejačević: Piano Concerto in G minor, op. 33 [1913]

+1
Mascagni: L'amico Fritz [1891]
Merikanto, A.: Serenade for cello and strings [1914]
Messager: Solo de Concours [1899]
Moniuszko: Halka [c. 1847-8, rev. 1857]
Muldowney: Oboe Concerto [1992]

Mustonen: Nonet No. 2 [2000]
Nielsen, S. H.: Ophelia Dances, concerto for accordion and sinfonietta [2012]
Penderecki: Clarinet Quartet [1993]
Penderecki: Kadisz [2009]
Pereira: Concertino for Cello and String Orchestra [2010]

Perle: Wind Quintet #4 [1984]


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Two days to go.... I'll get my vote in tonight!


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

+7
Massenet: Thaïs [1894]
Nicolai: Die lustigen Weiber von Windsor [1849]
Oliveros: CCCC (Cistern Chapel Chance Chants) [1990]
Philippe de Vitry (and others): The Roman de Fauvel [1310s]

+6
Matteis: Ayres for the Violin [1676-85]
Murcia: Saldívar Codex IV [c. 1732] <-- new to me and FANTASTIC 
Nordheim: Warszawa [1968]
Ockeghem: Intemerata Dei Mater [15th century]
Palestrina: Missa Viri Galilaei [after 1569]

+5
Murail: Le Lac [2001]
Niculescu: Ison II [1975]
Nørgård: String Quartet #8, "Natten saenker sig som røg (Night descending like smoke)" [1997]
Paisiello: La Passione di Nostro Signor Gesù Cristo [1783]
Pejačević: Piano Concerto in G minor, op. 33 [1913]
Penderecki: Clarinet Quartet [1993]

+4
Mascagni: L'amico Fritz [1891]
Mazzoli: Vespers for a New Dark Age [2014]
Medtner: Piano Concerto #1 in C minor, op. 33 [1914-8]
Mompou: El Pont [1947]
Nørgård: Seadrift [1978]
Nørgård: Symphony #7 [2006]
Perezzani: Primavera dell'anima [1990]

+3
Messiaen: Preludes (8) for Piano [1928-9, rev. 1945]
Moniuszko: Halka [c. 1847-8, rev. 1857]
Mozart: Divertimento #11 in D, K.251 [1776]
Ohki: Symphony #5 "Hiroshima" [1953]
Ohzawa: Symphony #3 "Of the Founding of Japan" [1937]
Palestrina: O Magnum Mysterium [1569]
Panufnik, R.: Wild Ways [2007]
Paray: Mass for the 500th Anniversary of the Death of Joan of Arc [1931]
Philidor: Carmen Saeculare [1788]

+2
Massenet: Orchestral Suite #6 "Scènes de féerie" [1880-81]
Montsalvatge: Cinco Canciones Negras [1945]
Moscheles: Grand Septet in D, op. 88 [1832-3]
Nicolai: Symphony in D [1835/1845]
Nielsen, S. H.: Ophelia Dances, concerto for accordion and sinfonietta [2012]
Nilsson: Nox Angustae [1967, 1972, 1978] 
Nyman: The Kiss and Other Movements, including Water Dances [1985]
Onslow: Nonet in A minor, op. 77a [1848]
Onslow: String Quartet #21 in G minor, op. 46/3 [c. 1834]
Panufnik, R.: Three Paths to Peace [2008]

+1
Mashayekhi: "Nous ne verrons jamais les jardins de Nishapour", op. 56 [1977]
Mashayekhi: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra, op. 96 [1977]
Mayuzumi: Nirvana Symphony [1958]
McCabe: Piano Sonata "Study #12: Homage to Tippett" [2009]
Moroi: Symphony #3, op. 25 [1943-4]
Muldowney: Oboe Concerto [1992]
Neukomm: Clarinet Quintet in B-flat, op. 8 [c. 1806]
Nielsen: An Imaginary Trip to the Faroe Islands [1927]
Novák: Signorina Gioventu, op. 58 [1926-28]
Penderecki: Kadisz [2009]
Persichetti: Parable IX for Band, op. 121 [1972]


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Twelve hours to go....


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

+7

Medtner: Piano Concerto #1 in C minor, op. 33 [1914-8] 
Penderecki: Clarinet Quartet [1993]
Penderecki: Paradise Lost [1975-8]
Perle: Wind Quintet #4 [1984] 
Piston: Viola Concerto [1957]

+6

Marx: Nordic Rhapsody [1929] 
Messiaen: Preludes (8) for Piano [1928-9, rev. 1945] 
Milhaud: Sonata for Flute, Clarinet, Oboe and Piano, op. 47 [1918]

Neukomm: Clarinet Quintet in B-flat, op. 8 [c. 1806] 
Nørgård: String Quartet #8, "Natten saenker sig som røg (Night descending like smoke)" [1997] 
Palestrina: Missa Viri Galilaei [after 1569]

+5

Murail: Le Lac [2001] 
Myaskovsky: String Quartet #7 in F, op. 55 [1941] 
Ölander: String Sextet in D [c. 1850]
Onslow: Nonet in A minor, op. 77a [1848]

Ornstein: Piano Concerto, SO 824 [c. 1921] 
Parry: An English Suite [1914] 
Pentland: Piano Quintet [1983]

+4

Matteis: Ayres for the Violin [1676-85] 
Mayuzumi: Nirvana Symphony [1958] 
Moroi: Symphony #3, op. 25 [1943-4] 
Moscheles: Grand Septet in D, op. 88 [1832-3]

Muldowney: Oboe Concerto [1992] 
Murcia: Saldívar Codex IV [c. 1732] 
Nordgren: Symphony #8, op. 140 [2006] 
Philippe de Vitry (and others): The Roman de Fauvel [1310s]

+3

Mathieu: Violin Sonata [by 1945]
Matsumura: Piano Concerto #2 [1978]
Nielsen: An Imaginary Trip to the Faroe Islands [1927]

Nielsen, S. H.: Ophelia Dances, concerto for accordion and sinfonietta [2012] 
Ockeghem: Intemerata Dei Mater [15th century] 
Ohzawa: Symphony #3 "Of the Founding of Japan" [1937]

Pejačević: Piano Concerto in G minor, op. 33 [1913] 
Pembaur: Cello Concerto in B minor, op. 86 [1910]
Pettersson: Symphony #16 [1979]

+2

Mashayekhi: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra, op. 96 [1977] 
McCabe: Piano Sonata "Study #12: Homage to Tippett" [2009]
Messager: Solo de Concours [1899] 
Netzel: Cello Sonata in E minor, op. 66 [1899]
Novák: Signorina Gioventu, op. 58 [1926-28]

Ohki: Symphony #5 "Hiroshima" [1953] 
Owen: Nocturne in D-flat for orchestra [1913]
Panufnik, R.: Wild Ways for Double Choir and ji-nashi shakuhachi or flute or recorders, including "Zen Love Song" [2007] 
Persichetti: Parable IX for Band, op. 121 [1972] 
Philidor: Carmen Saeculare [1788]

+1

Massenet: Thaïs [1894] 
Merikanto, A.: Serenade for cello and strings [1914] 
Miyoshi: Chaines (Prelude for piano) [1973]
Moniuszko: Halka [c. 1847-8, rev. 1857]

Niculescu: Ison II [1975] 
Nordheim: Warszawa [1968] 
Oliveros: CCCC (Cistern Chapel Chance Chants) [1990] 
Paisiello: La Passione di Nostro Signor Gesù Cristo [1783]

Paray: Mass for the 500th Anniversary of the Death of Joan of Arc [1931] 
Perezzani: Primavera dell'anima [1990] 
Pinkham: Christmas Cantata (Sinfonia Sacra) [1998]


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

About 2 hours to go....


----------



## Chilham (Jun 18, 2020)

Another beautiful piece, too good for the basement.

+1
Palestrina: O Magnum Mysterium [1569]


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Okay, time's up! I'll tally the votes and post the results in the main thread!



Chilham said:


> Another beautiful piece, too good for the basement.
> 
> +1
> Palestrina: O Magnum Mysterium [1569]


This vote actually moved the work up an additional tier! Well done, Chilham!


----------

